

New malware overwrites software updaters - ilamont
http://www.itworld.com/security/102359/new-malware-overwrites-software-updaters

======
epochwolf
_...which infects Windows computers, masks itself as an updater for Adobe
Systems' products and other software such as Java..._

No mention of anything else. Not worth reading.

